# New From Texas



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If/when you eventually have to rebuild your hive stands, I'd use treated lumber instead.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! I need to order all of that too. I plan to build my stands fron treated 2x6s supported by galvanized pipe "T" supports with grease "caps" to prevent mice and ants. Good luck this spring!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

My best defense against ants has been strong colonies. Everything else is a distant second.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kyle!


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome. Im a little south of you. Glad to see someone down here with bees


----------



## kylemeinert (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the help. The stands are not made yet...Apologies I figured I would just take the old table saw and cut one out of some scrap I have laying around the farm. I will use the treated stuff I have sitting around left over from the pool deck.. Thanks again.


----------

